
Ask HN: What are some best practices when you're working from home? - MaximumMadness
I&#x27;m working from home for the rest of March because of COVID-19, what are some best practices, tips, and behaviors I should put into effect to maintain quality of work?
======
sentientmeatnet
I've done WFH well, and I previously had stretches of time when I did it
poorly.

My WFH improved when I realized its on me to develop a "theory of mind" for
what my co-workers and boss (and others) know about my work. That means asking
myself daily if the team knows what I'm working on, what my challenges are,
what I did yesterday, what are the risks, etc.

I try to provide the same attention back to my peers--paying attention to what
they're doing each day, even if it's not directly relevant to me.

Also offering my time to get colleagues unstuck or accelerated, and asking for
their help when I know they can return the favor.

In mostly remote teams, we favor video chat over voice.

Also I like to say on team chat whenever I'm stepping away from the keyboard
for appreciable time, and say when I'm back.

I favor deliverable forms of work like git commits. But sometimes half of my
day has been spent on a really delicate, diplomatic email, and I say that at
standup the next day.

Lastly all my friends know I don't do extra things during the week. I have a
job and I like to stay focused.

For background, I'm a senior data scientist and have previously been a
software engineer. For example, my home office is in L.A. One boss was in
Boulder, CO and a later one in Camarillo, CA. One teammate lived in Venice
near the beach, another in Irvine.

------
muzani
The two big hazards are you either get distracted or you overwork.

Have a nice spot just to work - don't do it on the dinner table or the sofa.
Ideally a chair and table. Don't get too comfortable.

Take lunch breaks. Snack breaks. Bathroom breaks. Make sure to walk around at
least once an hour.

Make sure your family members understand you're at work now. Not everyone
does.

Sitting too long in a cramped room builds up carbon dioxide, making it harder
to focus. Leave a door or window wide open. Don't work in a closet (this seems
ridiculous but I've done this thrice because I like tight spaces).

If you've gone to college, whatever environment you used for study is probably
ideal for work too.

~~~
MaximumMadness
Getting distracted has been a big problem for me thus far. I feel like the
lack of social pressure from co-workers has been scrolling on my phone more
often.

~~~
muzani
I'd recommend the book Maximum Willpower, by Dr Kelly McGonigal.

It busts a few myths that are also prevalent from many other motivational
books by non-psychologists. WFH is really where many of those start to fall
apart.

Like stress is actually destructive to willpower, one triggers your physiology
to fight, the other gets it to be calm and in control. Simple techniques to
train willpower. How to manipulate your fight-or-flight response into self-
control (similar to how we balk at prices but shopaholics don't). How
pressuring, rewarding, and guilting yourself makes things worse. It's easy to
fall into these traps from home, and then go down a spiral of bad advice which
makes things worse.

------
atommclain
For me, it’s important to wake up, get fully dressed, and put on shoes.
Something about putting on shoes signals that I’m not in “home” mode anymore.

~~~
zapstar
I like the shoe idea. Excellent tip. No putting your feet up after you have
your shoes on.

------
fiftyacorn
I find working in different places for different tasks. So i code best in my
dining room, but might move to the kitchen if reading some documentation. Then
i might take a calls in my lounge.

Also if i get stuck for a bit I try to get out at lunch to get some
perspective, even if its an early lunch

Seems to give me good momentum

------
buboard
Go outside, grab a coffee before beginning work, it sets the mood

